# The Newsroom



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I decided to watch the 3 seasons (30 episodes?) of The Newsroom. The first one hooked me.

It's free on Amazon Prime. I have to say this is one of the best series that I've ever watched. Fast paced and human, it's about the Anchor and all what goes on to get him on tv to give the news. I think it is/was an HBO series.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

What is it about?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, it's not something I can watch due to limited data allowance. I barely squeaked through this month without going over.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The Newsroom is a series that centers around a News Anchor and all the people it takes to get a story out to the public. That's the short. There are quite a few interesting relationships formed, and reformed. The actors make the story even more special. I think it has the right mix of fast paced at times, relationships romantic and not, good solid actors, interesting......... If you watch season1 episode 1- well I know I wanted to see the rest of the episodes.

Robin, I know they sell the 3 season series used. I don't know how else for you to see it if you don't have the bandwidth.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, I didn't even think about it being available any other way. I need to start checking that stuff out since the hubs gets tired of the same thing, different day.

Somewhere in the back of my brain there is a niggle about that show. And because we don't have any of the movie channels I just didn't pay a lot of attention to it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

With Amazon, you can buy Prime and get free shipping on a ton of stuff, free movies, rental movies, a mass number of them. Also free picture storage for ever. Prime is under $100 a year and me and my daughter swear buy it. Many items are tax free also..I buy a lot of groceries on there too.But watch those prices. And the variety on Amazon is immense and saves me a whole day of going store to store. Most stuff you get shipped to you in 2 days.

I don't know about you, but it may be worth it to treat your hubs and you to get regular Wi-Fi and be able to watch You Tube. Band width is so important. Been there at the start of home pc's and I wanted to kill the pc. So aggravating. My stuff is now almost immediate. Also thousands of books that I buy used for 1 cent and $4 shipping. 4 bucks is cheap for a book. I watch movies on my laptop all the time.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We have amazon prime. It's well worth the $$.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really don't order enough from Amazon to justify the expense. I can find whatever I need locally for the most part. And you've really got to watch the prices. I bought cage clips from Jeffers last week for 3$. The cheapest I found on Amazon, same manufacturer was 6$.

What do you mean about regular wifi, Karen? I don't know of anything available out there that is not metered. Hughes (won't let them in my life again) costs a ton and is not stable enough. I am using wifi for internet access but again, it's metered.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I just have cable and it has wifi with it. Metered? I don't know. I do know that my son in law uses his cell phone as a hot spot, meaning that he is giving his laptop wifi thru his phone. I think they charge about $25.00 a month for that.

Amazon is my evil necessity. Using Amazon, I stopped going to stores. I have more variety and competitive prices on Amazon. I save a lot of gas and time. I can shop on the couch. The pantry is great for some groceries, and so is Jet.com. I usually buy $100 worth of dry grocery goods a month (hubby goes to Walmart). I sold my 3 year old truck with 15,000 miles on it. Figure if you run to the store for something. Then add the gas $ to the price of what you spent. If I drove to Walmart it would be $2.29 more roundtrip and sales tax, which I skip a lot on Amazon. I also do all my banking online, pay all bills online, etc. Oh, and sold a lot of unwanted stuff on ebay (12 pictures for free). 

They offer a lot of free movies with Prime, cheap books 2nd hand, and picture storage. you can also rent some movies. Ive rented about 40 in the past year all about ww2 pacific. 

Tonight I watched 2 really good movies for free. So I personally think that the Price of Prime and savings on gas more than pay for the Prime and some part of Wi-Fi. I really do think it's priceless to have so much at my fingertips.

Metered? Look for unlimited plans that offer a speed of at least 25mbps. 50 is better. If there's no cable company that offers it, look into cell phone hot spot so your pc can get online from the phone. I'm pretty sure that all the cell phone companies offer it. One night a few years ago the electric went out and son in law whips his phone out, and all 3 of us on laptops got online thru his phone and good speed. $crew the metered crap. Unlimited with better speed is well worth the money.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Uh, Karen, how do you think I'm on the internet? There is no cable in the country, probably won't be in my lifetime. I used my phone but using it constantly for internet makes the phone unhappy. What I use is a jetpack. That costs 20 a month then 10 for every gig of data used. 

Everything but cable is metered. Even the plans that say unlimited are limited. If you go over X then they slow you down to a crawl. Might as well be on dial up. 

If you think about my life right now I am in the city at least once a week, every week. To get fresh food like milk, veggies, fruit requires a trip in to the city. While I'm down there I make a giant circle hitting the stores that carry what I need. I use Amazon or other net resources for things I can not easily obtain locally.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had no idea what kind of system you used, LOL. When you said metered it sounded like the phone line.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, it actually is a phone line. The jetpack has it's own number, it's just that it's cellular. I haven't had a land line in a lot of years. Where we lived in TN the landline was so not dependendable it wasn't worth spending money on each month.

I accessed the net through a T1 line, a tad faster than a regular line, but every time I could hear thunder the line cut out. Then I went with Hughesnet. In the beginning it was very dependable, I accepted that with heavy rain it would get knocked off. But as the years went on customer service became a nightmare so I told them to bug off.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess you are pretty limited out where you are. I've never been that limited with getting wifi. What about your cable tv service? Unless you don't have any.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Our TV is satellite. And antenna when heavy rain knocks it out or lightning fries the main receiver. No internet access with that.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess I would be looking around at different cell providers and look at their plans. I know mine always have the option of unlimited. I have Metro. I've had sprint with no problems. Metro is cheaper and I pay $40 a month for unlimited wifi on the phone but not a hot spot. I think that's about $25-30 more.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have to choose a cell provider according to how well it works, not price. Most do not do well in my area. There are the smaller providers that have lower prices but their data transfer is also quite a bit slower than the big boys. They rent space on the big boy's towers but can not provide the same speed.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I broke down and got on my daughter's plan.She sold me an old I Phone and for $35 a month have unlimited wifi through a hot spot.I continue to use my flip phone for calls/text.Only 1 company offered internet service here for more than $70 a month.As for tv,I have an antenna and I can pick up 70+ tv stations.If I move the antenna I can pick up stations in KY and IN and Columbus and Dayton and other far Ohio cities.I paid less than $40 for the antenna and no monthly cable bills except for the $10 Netflix bill.I hate paying bills and try to keep it at a minimum.I'm really dreading my water bill this month,with all the water I used for the geese and forgetting to turn the hose off a couple of times.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There will be quite a few changes here in the future where TV is concerned. Right now it just can't/won't happen. I don't think I'll ever do an outside mount TV antenna because of the lightning issues here. If it can hit my sat dish which is five feet off the ground the lightning would have a gay old time with a tower standing above the house.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree. I pick by how well they work in my area too.


----------

